# Dinner is on Chandler Parsons



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Chandler Parsons agreed to a fairly big contract with the Dallas Mavericks this offseason, but he wouldn't have been able to get that money from the team without the help of Dirk Nowitzki. That's why Nowitzki says Parsons has to buy him dinner when the team is on the road this year.
> 
> Yahoo Sports' Adrian Wojnarowski reported that Parsons signed a three-year, $46 million deal with Dallas back in July.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2248113-dirk-nowitzki-says-new-teammate-chandler-parsons-owes-him-dinner-all-year?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming

Filed under funny because it's true :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dirk is so comfortable is his own skin since he won that championship. He can say whatever he wants in Dallas and he knows it.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

First the coach calls him fat, then the star player jokes that he's buying meals for everybody. Welcome to Dallas, Chandler Parsons.


----------

